# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Как закрыть сайт мошенника

## Макcим

Одним из основных способов борьбы с аферистами является закрытие его сайта.
Для того чтобы попытаться закрыть сайт мошенника необходимо отправить жалобу на на него в службу хостинг провайдера который поддерживает его сайт.

1) *Определяем адрес хостинга*
Первым делом необходимо определить хостинг у сайта мошенника. Если это сайт на бесплатном хостинге то он определяется сразу из названия. Но если он расположен на платном хостинге и имеет свой домен то необходимо воспользоваться сервисом whois.
Например таким как:
https://www.nic.ru/whois/
или
http://www.web-hack.ru/tools/whois/
Вводим адрес домена, к примеру antilox.ru и смотрим результат:
https://www.nic.ru/whois/?query=antilox.ru
Ищем записи nserver в нашем случае это:
nserver: ns1.hostlife.net.
nserver: ns2.hostlife.net.
Это и показывает адрес хостинга который использует нужный нам сайт. В данном случаи это hostlife.net.

2) *Отправляем жалобу в хостинг на сайт афериста.*
Далее открываем сайт хостинга и ищем на нем контакты или форму связи на которые вы отправите сообщение с жалобой..
Также неплохо найти пользовательское соглашение хостинга.
После этого составляем жалобу хостеру.
При составлении претензии необходимо указать данные подтверждающие факты мошенничества владельца сайта. Привести примеры, описание ссылки на отзывы и тд.
Далее обязательно укажите что деятельность данного сайта нарушает законодательство РФ. По возможности приведите нарушенные статьи.
Также если вы нашли пользовательское соглашение хостинга попробуйте там найти пункты которые данный сайт мог нарушить и также приведите их в своей жалобе на сайт.
Для того чтобы к письму отнеслись более серьезно рекомендуется указать ваше имя и фамилию, по возможности и контактный телефон, должность.
Попросите ваших знакомых отправить похожие жалобы это увеличит шансы на то что хостер примет меры и заблокирует сайт мошенника.

antilox.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## aintrust

> Ищем записи nserver в нашем случае это:
> nserver: ns1.hostlife.net.
> nserver: ns2.hostlife.net.
> Это и показывает адрес хостинга который использует нужный нам сайт. В данном случаи это hostlife.net.


Записи nserver (nameserver) - это всего лишь ссылки на DNS-серверы (name servers), обслуживающие домен (а не конкретный сайт), они с реальным хостером (если таковой вообще имеется) не всегда связаны. Кроме того, эти записи, как правило, указываются в момент (пере-)регистрации домена и со временем (особенно если домен куплен на долгое время) могут "устаревать" и становиться недействительными.

----------


## pig

Да, надо определить IP-адрес сайта, а по нему - владельца подсети. И жаловаться ему. Кстатие, это не обязательно хостер. Может быть, провайдер, а сервер у мошенника свой собственный.

P.S. Где-то читал, что пресловутый "Кавказ-центр" - обычный ноутбук, который возят из страны в страну и втыкают в DSL.

----------


## Макcим

Претензии не ко мне, а к автору статьи.

----------

